# Compositions By Robert Shearer



## bendigo (Nov 29, 2011)

Recorded in a recent concert, I will be also up loading sections from my chamber opera "the Darkside of Midnight"






Now Sleeps the Crimson Petal






Orpheus

Rob


----------



## bendigo (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi Folks

Comments are welcome, finalizing opera vid's with performers and librettist to make sure they are happy with what is going up. should have a link by next week at the latest.

Rob


----------



## Billy (Sep 24, 2011)

I enjoyed Now Sleeps the Crimson Petal, both the singing and the playing. Best of luck with your career.


----------



## bendigo (Nov 29, 2011)

As promised, the Epilogue of the "Dark Side of Midnight"


----------

